# Rescaped my low tech tank



## Sean Scapes (18 Sep 2021)

So after 5 months I rescaped my low tech tank. I was having lots of flow issues and wanted a complete change. Last tank became overgrown. I removed most of the plants. Especially moss as it was just harbouring loads of waste and took over. Fish are loving having more open space to swim in.


----------



## MichaelJ (18 Sep 2021)

Hi @Sean Scapes  is that before and after pictures?  Maybe its just me, but I don't see much wrong in the first pic... A bit of GSA, because the light is a bit too strong perhaps, but that's it. Nothing a small circulation pump and a tad lower light couldn't fix.

I am sort of in a similar situation at the moment with an area going stale due the density of plants, but will be fixed next week when I put in a tiny circulation pump for that area.


----------



## Sean Scapes (19 Sep 2021)

@MichaelJ  Yes it's before and after photos. I brought a circulation pump and it did slightly improve but some of my anubias rotted due to poor flow. Plus I wanted a more triangle composition. Gonna add some carpeting plants to right and low growing plants.


----------



## Angus (26 Nov 2021)

I think the key to changing the shape of your layout is dedicated trimming and plant management, the tank looked very good beforehand but was not the ratio you were imagining, so now you have to build on that triangle ratio by trimming and removing overly large leaves and keeping the open space on the right open, over time it will become like the jungle before, but if you are dedicated with trimming you can maintain the triangular shape of the layout.


----------

